# Forge Spacer: Good or Bad?



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

i know this topic has been probably beaten to death but let's hear it...how dumb is it to put the forge spacer on the 2.0t?
i bought my forge diverter valve with the spacer and never put the spacer on because of the negative things i heard about it...anyone want to chime in on this and let a dude know why i shouldn't put the noisemaker on out of boredom??


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

if you want the sound and it to be safer with your car just get a pflo...


----------



## plastic_starfish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Forge Spacer: Good or Bad? (LEWXCORE)*

there's no reason one way or the other to put it on...or not put it on...whatever. it doesn't do anything but let the boost charge escape to atmosphere for that "PPSSSHHHHHTTT" sound.
use it or don't....its up to you.
there's nothing 'unsafe' about using it and there is no performance gain in using it...just a noise maker.
now that you have the DV, it isn't any harder to put it on and check it out for yourself. if you don't like it, just take it back off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








you can always contact forge if you don't like it...see if they will take it back if you pay for shipping... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by plastic_starfish at 3:51 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Forge Spacer: Good or Bad? (plastic_starfish)*

I say leave it off..If you want to make noise go buy a honda...


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Forge Spacer: Good or Bad? (LEWXCORE)*

i didnt like mine


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Forge Spacer: Good or Bad? (cerny420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerny420* »_I say leave it off..If you want to make noise go buy a honda...

i love my honda like i love my ganja, i smoke a V8 like i smoke marijuana.
if it ain't a type-r, it ain't a tight car


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Forge Spacer: Good or Bad? (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_i didnt like mine

word, i guess the intake gives me enough woosh anyways


----------



## Autockr989 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Forge Spacer: Good or Bad? (LEWXCORE)*

I Like mine. had it since I bought the car a year and a half ago and still enjoy the noise. It's only a noise maker but I think it makes the car sound bad ass. People turn their heads everytime they hear me. Most people will tell you "Ahhh it's worthless" but thats the same person who is out painting his emblems. It's what you want to do. Trust thyself.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

You shouldn't put it on because the DV will no longer recirculate and help keep the turbine spinning inbetween shifts. The more the turbine slows down, the more it has to speed back up to spool. 
I had a spacer on for a day. The sound was so annoying that I took it off 2 hours after i put it on.
Dave


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*

i would expect you to say that after the information you put together and how you switched back to th oem dv for performance. 
anyways do have a good point...why put something on my dv valve that causes it to lose function? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re:*

Completely irrelevant to someone's personal preference concerning sound or the engine management system's requirements for valve function.....
.... whether the air is vented to the atmosphere or recirculated is completely irrelevant to spool or any amount of “lag” supposedly created.
A valve exists in a turbocharged system as a failsafe against such a thing altogether. 
"Lag" would only be created if there were no valve in place at all, and the residual charge air inside the intercooler piping "backed up" into the compressor wheel at throttle lift slowing it down. 
Whether an atmospheric or a recirculating valve is used to discharge the residual pressure, either valve is still able to vent at throttle lift allowing the compressor wheel to maintain it's rate of speed, thus preventing any reversion of pressure and inducing any “lag” or having an affect on spool.
The discharged air being recirculated back into the intake side of the system will have absolutely ZERO affect on spool as opposed to an atmospheric setup.
The intake side of the system is under constant vacuum vs. actual atmospheric pressure (altitude), so the only arguement that could be made is that the vacuum effect acting on the discharged/vented air somehow keeps the turbo spinning faster than if it's vented to the atmosphere.








There is ZERO empirical evidence that one setup is more beneficial or detrimental than another in relation to compressor wheel speed.
If the use of an atmospheric valve is possible without any negative side effects concerning the engine management system of the application, as is the case on this vehicle, then it becomes purely a matter of personal preference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:12 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_i would expect you to say that after the information you put together and how you switched back to th oem dv for performance. 
anyways do have a good point...why put something on my dv valve that causes it to lose function? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well keeping in mind, we're talking about the forge spacer, not the forge DV. 
With the spacer, it is absolutely clear that it does not recirculate the air in the system. The recirculated charge functions to keep turbine speeds up in the turbo when the wastegate is open (off boost). 
The forge DV is a whole other debate








If you want noise, get a filter on a stick intake. I have a neuspeed p-flo and it makes tons of noise.
Dave


----------



## plastic_starfish (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Forge Spacer: Good or Bad? (LEWXCORE)*

that doesn't matter. it has nothing to do with anything but noise. whether it goes "ppshhhhht" into the intake or "ppsshhhhht" into the atmosphere, it does nothing +/-, up or down, left or right, good or bad...just noise.
OP, i have the adjustable one and love it. as you can see, others don't like it. such it life.
if you have it already, it is nothing to install. i say go for it. 
if you find it trivial after all, take it back off and send it back to forge...or sell it to someone who does like the sound.


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

the forge spacer made my a3 sound like darth vader. i used it for a day before i took it off, u could be going 2 mph and let off the gas and it would dump louder than my 400whp vr6-turbo i used to drive


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (sparkalot)*

I had mine installed at like 500 miles... I thought about getting rid of it some days, but others I like it. Not bad for the prices you can pick them up for on the classifieds.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (sparkalot)*

lol! come to think about it, the videos on youtube make it sound like darth vadar.
yeah i'm not to fond of that sound, so i'll leave it off for good, but i know damn sure if they made a valve that makes a quick whistle i would put it on.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

IMO a "Spacer" is a waste of $50.00. It does "0" for your car as far as performance. Plus my car sounds like it has a spacer since I've installed a Neuspeed P-Flow CAI.


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

:thumbup::beer:


cerny76 said:


> I say leave it off..If you want to make noise go buy a honda...


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

A intake sounds great, you can hear the factory DV very clearly. I guess if you wanted to go even louder a forge spacer would be the thing to get.


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

GTI2Slow said:


> A intake sounds great, you can hear the factory DV very clearly. I guess if you wanted to go even louder a forge spacer would be the thing to get.


 when you say spacer its the one that comes with the forge 007 kit??


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

zombie thread. lmao.


----------

